# washington dc



## wili420 (Jul 9, 2010)

looking for help in DC..can anyone help out with some headies...


----------



## Keenly2 (Jul 9, 2010)

no one will help you


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> no one will help you


 it's doubtful anyway 

hit the streets bro


----------



## mikehod (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah anywhere gw univ. bout anywhere in the southeast(<----daytime only) McPherson park 14th lol it's chocolate city man you can get herion,pcp,crack,and weed all on the same corner bro but as far as someone on here sayin "sure man i got ya,meet and 12th and m in 20 mins." prolly not gonna happen


----------



## NINJATURTLE (Jul 9, 2010)

Lls dont go on the southside AT ALL! It depends on where you at. Just ask around, "Where the loud at?" If you say headies they would not know what your talking about.


----------

